# Keyboard macros



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2011)

What are people using to record and play back keyboard macros?  So far I've found x11/xnee, which kind of works but I'd prefer something simpler.  Or maybe I'm not using it right.  All I need is a hotkey to record, pick an unused key to record to (F1, say), it records until another hotkey.  Then type those keystrokes when F1 is pressed.


----------

